# A Different Idea...How to catch a female archer?



## Lawdawg131 (Jul 7, 2003)

Any of you ladies give us fellas a heads up on this? :wink:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Alot of butt kissing helps


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Obsession said:


> Alot of butt kissing helps


The line starts behind me (no pun there)......turn around Cath


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Obsession - I always thought it was flattery first, but kissing second


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Scooter, happy birthday bud and keep reading the posts, you're learning from the babes on AT. LOL


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Scooter_SC said:


> Obsession - I always thought it was flattery first, but kissing second


Call it what you want  It all works the same


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Hmm...something a bit more than butt kissing comes to mind... :wink:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Jerry/NJ said:


> The line starts behind me (no pun there)......turn around Cath


Hmm...the thought is a little revolting


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Just work on catching a female....then turn her into an archer. But you better have some $$$$$, cause once she gets started you will have two hobbies to finance...lol


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Scooter, happy birthday bud and keep reading the posts, you're learning from the babes on AT. LOL


Thanks Jerry! I couldn't think of anyone better to learn from than the girls on AT :thumbs_up 

Clickerati really started my day off with a bang, then boosted again by Obsession...

I'm among good company :wink:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Just watch'em Scooter.......they lure you into their trap and fatten you up like a hog for slaughtering............be afraid, be very afraid !!!! LMAO


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Hog??? Pig????  hmmm.....


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Just watch'em Scooter.......they lure you into their trap and fatten you up like a hog for slaughtering............be afraid, be very afraid !!!! LMAO


Speaking from experience are we?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Obsession said:


> Hog??? Pig????  hmmm.....


See......she calls me PIG at least she could call me Mr. Pig !!! :teeth: :teeth:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Lawdawg131 said:


> Any of you ladies give us fellas a heads up on this? :wink:


1. Know how to shoot
2. Know how to fish
3. Be willing to do both with the lady your trying to catch.
4. Be sweet.
5. Open doors
6. Be proud to introduce her to all your friends and family
7. Be funny (but not stupid funny)
8. Clean the bathroom
9. Remember to flush and put the seat back down. (very important)
10. A little bad boy edge is always helpful (more attractive that way)
11. Treat her like a lady, but don't act like she is incapable of putting a worm on a hook or nocking an arrow.
12. Remind her regularly that she is beautiful, intelligent, and talented. 
13. great....ahem...is always a definte positive if not a requirement.
14. Ask her to learn things that you like to do and try to do the same in return.
15. Offer to be her best friend and mean it.
16. Did I mention knowing how to shoot and cleaning the bathroom. LOL :teeth: 


The list goes on....but this will get your foot in the door.


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Jerry/NJ said:


> See......she calls me PIG at least she could call me Mr. Pig !!! :teeth: :teeth:


My apologies  ...


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

dea dell'arco said:


> this will get your foot in the door.


A hearty second to that!!!


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Obsession said:


> Alot of butt kissing helps


Bare it and share it! :wink:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

spobow said:


> Bare it and share it! :wink:


LOL...I am just way to much of a lady   Sometimes... :zip:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Obsession said:


> My apologies  ...


Cathhhhh.......you're makeover is awesome babe !!!! ROTF.......


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> 1. Know how to shoot
> 2. Know how to fish
> 3. Be willing to do both with the lady your trying to catch.
> 4. Be sweet.
> ...



WHOA.......be a great communicator is first and foremost   And all good things will follow :wink:


----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

Hold on there, first you have to meet the lady. How about some advice on that? I promise that every time I'm at the range the only ladies there are too old, too young or married. Or only there for 2 minutes.


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Cathhhhh.......you're makeover is awesome babe !!!! ROTF.......


Don't go falling in Love with that pic Jerry :wink: ....as much as you would love for that to be me....it's really not  sorry 

There is a Miss Piggy out there for you somewhere you'll find her


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Obsession said:


> Don't go falling in Love with that pic Jerry :wink: ....as much as you would love for that to be me....it's really not  sorry
> 
> There is a Miss Piggy out there for you somewhere you'll find her


But none can squeal like you !


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> WHOA.......be a great communicator is first and foremost   And all good things will follow :wink:


spending endless hours yip yapping on AT does not make one a great communicator. LOL
JK :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Leighton said:


> Hold on there, first you have to meet the lady. How about some advice on that? I promise that every time I'm at the range the only ladies there are too old, too young or married. Or only there for 2 minutes.


Location, location, location. If there not there you must look else where. Trust me, I found that I usually only ran into old men at the club I belong to. Pure luck that I ran into my boyfriend at one point. I had missed him there a 100 times probably. Point being, just try traveling around and going other places. Tournaments helped me out.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

dea dell'arco said:


> Location, location, location. If there not there you must look else where. Trust me, I found that I usually only ran into old men at the club I belong to. Pure luck that I ran into my boyfriend at one point. I had missed him there a 100 times probably. Point being, just try traveling around and going other places. Tournaments helped me out.



When you do find an elligible one, take the bull by the horns, walk up and introduce yourself. We don't bite, might nibble a little, but we don't bite.


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

cfuhrer said:


> When you do find an elligible one, take the bull by the horns, walk up and introduce yourself. We don't bite, might nibble a little, but we don't bite.


Speak for yourself, I bet Click bites! :wink:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Jerry/NJ said:


> But none can squeal like you !


Like you would know  :zip: :angel:


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Obsession said:


> Like you would no  :zip: :angel:


Does he???


----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

spobow said:


> Speak for yourself, I bet Click bites! :wink:


I have to agree!


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

spobow said:


> Does he???


I don't know what he does all by himself...


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Obsession said:


> I don't know what he does all by himself...


AHHAHAHHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## andy_smaga (Sep 27, 2003)

How about being handsome, rich and intelligent, with a good sens of humor and then...let them chase you...     :cocktail:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

andy_smaga said:


> How about being handsome, rich and intelligent, with a good sens of humor and then...let them chase you...     :cocktail:



Ummmmmm, no. Chasing is his job, not mine. In my humble opinion.


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

andy_smaga said:


> How about being handsome, rich and intelligent, with a good sens of humor and then...let them chase you...     :cocktail:


No way..... :thumbs_do


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

dea dell'arco said:


> 1. Know how to shoot
> 2. Know how to fish
> 3. Be willing to do both with the lady your trying to catch.
> 4. Be sweet.
> ...


Is there any wiggle room on #8???  And how about a little clerification on #13


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Scooter_SC said:


> Is there any wiggle room on #8???  And how about a little clerification on #13


Yea...number 8. toliet and shower. I can manage the sink and mopping the floor. :smile: 

You know exactly what I meant by number 13.....don't play coy. And I surely can't go into detail here. I will have a moderator editing my post.


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> You know exactly what I meant by number 13.....don't play coy. And I surely can't go into detail here. I will have a moderator editing my post.


You kidding? Have you seen the words BillyRay has gotten away with here?? :teeth:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

andy_smaga said:


> How about being handsome, rich and intelligent, with a good sens of humor and then...let them chase you...     :cocktail:


Looks like the ladies are giving a big thumbs down. I will say one thing....my dad told me when I was young I had two options...go to college or marry someone rich. As of the 14th of this month, I will be a college grad. A little late, but at least I listened to him. I realized early that money and looks dont make the world go round. Intelligent and a good sense of humor are a thumbs up as long as the first two dont over power them. A good man...is a good man. Plain and simple. They don't have to fit any list. You just know when you meet him. There are lots of them out there, just like there are lots of wonderful ladies out there.


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

dea dell'arco - Congrats on the college degree. It took me a while as well, but that is something that can never be taken away from you.

There are definately alot of great ladies out there, many of which are right here in this forum :teeth:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Scooter_SC said:


> dea dell'arco - Congrats on the college degree. It took me a while as well, but that is something that can never be taken away from you.:


I whole heartedly agree.



Scooter_SC said:


> There are definately alot of great ladies out there, many of which are right here in this forum :teeth:



Great example of kissing butt!!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Geez Scooter, didn't I say something earlier about getting lucky on your birthday??!! :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks Scooter! It is a great relief to finally have my Saturdays free for fishing, shooting, and soon hunting...rather than class all day. I see lots of people get their degrees late in life now, and it is still very rewarding.

Yep, seems to be alot of great ladies here. We need to all hook up in vegas for a weekend and party it up together. I am sure we can find some shooting event as an excuse.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Who says we need to find one,
Lets just create our own!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Clickerati said:


> Geez Scooter, didn't I say something earlier about getting lucky on your birthday??!! :wink:


What Can I say...I's been a good day!

Dea dell'arco - You will definately have a lot of free time on your hands. Sounds like you already know how to fill it :angel:


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> Geez Scooter, didn't I say something earlier about getting lucky on your birthday??!! :wink:


S-i-m-m-e-r down na! :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> Who says we need to find one,
> Lets just create our own!! :thumbs_up



No argument here!
Coming soon. The first ATW Las Vegas Shoot off. Summer 2005
Just some of the great events to see:
Hot male archer auction. Bid on a great guy to spend the day with. Even if you only want him to clean the bathroom. (LOL...couldn't help myself)
Shoot Off for drinks....no drinks for shooting off.
Pool side sunburn after chicken fights with the help of hot male archers.
Ladies will sit around drinking and gabbing for hours.
Flight and Hotel paid for by Jerry for all attending.

Disclaimer: This is a joke for anyone on the clueless side.


----------



## heavyarrow (Jun 21, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> No argument here!
> Coming soon. The first ATW Las Vegas Shoot off. Summer 2005
> Just some of the great events to see:
> Hot male archer auction. Bid only a great guy to spend the day with. Even if you only want him to clean the bathroom. (LOL...couldn't help myself)
> ...


Does the hot male archer get to keep the money he was auctioned for? 
Just make sure there's no drinking before shooting
pool side sunburn???? I'm sure more than one guy would be willing to rub lotion on you ladies to prevent that
While the auctioned men are cleaning the bathrooms?


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

He might need the money to pay for the drinks


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

spobow said:


> S-i-m-m-e-r down na! :wink:


Don't worry, I'm on the back burner...

...und jetzt ihr könnt meine Fotos sehen...


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> Don't worry, I'm on the back burner...
> 
> ...und jetzt ihr könnt meine Fotos sehen...


Wunderspitzebar, ich freue mich darauf, danke mein Schatz!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

spobow said:


> Wunderspitzebar, ich freue mich darauf, danke mein Schatz!


Nichts zu danken, Liebster :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

heavyarrow said:


> Does the hot male archer get to keep the money he was auctioned for?
> Just make sure there's no drinking before shooting
> pool side sunburn???? I'm sure more than one guy would be willing to rub lotion on you ladies to prevent that
> While the auctioned men are cleaning the bathrooms?


I agree with scooter....money needed to buy drinks. 
Why am I not surprised that you would suggest rubbing lotion.
And maybe only the auctioned men get the chance at the lotion bottle.


----------



## heavyarrow (Jun 21, 2003)

> Why am I not surprised that you would suggest rubbing lotion.


You know me well :shade: 



> And maybe only the auctioned men get the chance at the lotion bottle.


Well even if its the minimum bid, I'd hope *someone* would ante up if I was auctioned off.


----------



## Lawdawg131 (Jul 7, 2003)

Boy I didnt expect this kind of response. I must just live in a stupid place. Because I do close to all of the above mentioned by everyone yet I am turning 30 and still never married LOL  maybe there is just a lack of quality ladies left around here.


----------



## Lawdawg131 (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh and just to clear the air...Obsession darling, I would gladly kiss your butt :wink:


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

*kissing but*

If Obsession'sbutt is as cute as her lovely looks I'd consider the kissing a little butt.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

heavyarrow said:


> Well even if its the minimum bid, I'd hope *someone* would ante up if I was auctioned off.



I am sure "someone" would.

Of course I could possibly afford more than one at low prices if the money is strictly for drinks. Since one or two is all I need for a day. LOL!


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Lawdawg131 said:


> Boy I didnt expect this kind of response. I must just live in a stupid place. Because I do close to all of the above mentioned by everyone yet I am turning 30 and still never married LOL  maybe there is just a lack of quality ladies left around here.



Consider yourself blessed. Marriage isn't always what it is cracked up to be. Lots and lots of work and if it isn't the right person...all the work in the world won't make a difference. Don't worry, the perfect girl for you will find you some day soon.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> Don't worry, the perfect girl for you will find you some day soon.


Now There's a novel thought. I think I live in an area completely void of available ladies  I've been waiting a looooooooooong time for her to whack me on the head with a frying pan and drag me off to her cave. :tongue: 

Oh, and Cub1 says "if she doesn't shoot, it's not gonna work"


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Archerywarrior said:


> If Obsession'sbutt is as cute as her lovely looks I'd consider the kissing a little butt.


I knew I was going to regret saying that


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Lawdawg131 said:


> Oh and just to clear the air...Obsession darling, I would gladly kiss your butt :wink:


So how are ya at cleaning bathrooms?


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Obsession said:


> So how are ya at cleaning bathrooms?


LMAO.....Hey thats my line!!!!!!!!!!!!
:mg: :shade: :teeth: :angel: 

Well I guess we can sort through the bad apples for each other. LOL!!!


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> LMAO.....Hey thats my line!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :mg: :shade: :teeth: :angel:
> 
> Well I guess we can sort threw the bad apples for each other. LOL!!!


LOL....yeah I beat ya to it


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Would you believe good enough to clean and kiss butt at the same time :wink: !


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

dahmer said:


> Would you believe good enough to clean and kiss butt at the same time :wink: !


Talented!!! LOL


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Didn't say I was talented. The question stated "Would you believe..." Just wondering if I could get away with a statement like that. :shade:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

dahmer said:


> Didn't say I was talented. The question stated "Would you believe..." Just wondering if I could get away with a statement like that. :shade:


You didnt ask a question....you made a statement  

If it had a question mark at the end then I would have replied..."No I don't believe it"  
In regards to your "statement"  Uh...no you wouldnt get away with a line like that :angel:


----------



## Lawdawg131 (Jul 7, 2003)

#1 Dea thanks for the encouragement. Could use that now. Going to a second wedding in 2 weeks tomorrow LOL

#2 Obsession if you ned it cleaned consider it done and I am not one to attempt to kiss your butt at same time. If I got the oportunity I would have to give it ALL my attention.

#3 How do you do the whole quoting what someone said like eveyone does...I think I did it once but forgot how LOL


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Lawdawg131 said:


> #2 Obsession if you ned it cleaned consider it done and I am not one to attempt to kiss your butt at same time. If I got the oportunity I would have to give it ALL my attention.


LOL...thats pretty good 

As far as quoting someone....hit the quote button next to the edit button at the bottome of the box where someone posted.


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

Obsession said:


> I knew I was going to regret saying that


Don't regret! Hows about adding in that I do laundry while admiring the WARROIR within .


----------



## Lawdawg131 (Jul 7, 2003)

Obsession said:


> LOL...thats pretty good
> 
> As far as quoting someone....hit the quote button next to the edit button at the bottome of the box where someone posted.



Ha Ha now I am feeling a little stupid LOL :embarasse


----------



## Lawdawg131 (Jul 7, 2003)

Most of you people are probably wondering...who is this idiot LOL....I was previously on here as wackmasterj but decided to change that...sounds perverted although is not LOL not that this helps any but for those who care the name is Jody and am from Ga :teeth:


----------



## *red-ranger* (Nov 14, 2004)

*my kinda woman*

Lets cut the B.S. if she wants to hang out with you she will let you know, and if she don't say la vive baby, and good ridens, I sure as heck don't want to get hooked up with a controlling woman. you know the whimpy guys the ones that go 'yes dear, no dear, your right honey, no dear what do YOU want to do, these spinless creatures can't think for themselves anyway so it's better they get those kinda women, I go for the kinda gal that is an equal not the boss not a controll freak, a woman who can appreciate a man's man, one who is proud to hang on your arm, one who looks good in 4" heels or a sweatshirt and I sure don't want a whimp either, I love a gal that can hold her own, weither it's drinking a beer or struting in her mini skirt okk so let the bashing begin.


----------



## ptcrad24 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Try this*

Ok, consider that she is a pretty fast ball flying at you. Well, get the biggest gloves you can find and try to catch her with your barehands. If you miss, then you miss your opportunity. If you are lucky, then you will get a hold of her. Be kind and gentle with that ball. Try to play everything safe so you wouldn't get yourself smack in the face. :wink: "CAN YOU DIG IT"


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

*red-ranger* said:


> Lets cut the B.S. if she wants to hang out with you she will let you know, and if she don't say la vive baby, and good ridens, I sure as heck don't want to get hooked up with a controlling woman. you know the whimpy guys the ones that go 'yes dear, no dear, your right honey, no dear what do YOU want to do, these spinless creatures can't think for themselves anyway so it's better they get those kinda women, I go for the kinda gal that is an equal not the boss not a controll freak, a woman who can appreciate a man's man, one who is proud to hang on your arm, one who looks good in 4" heels or a sweatshirt and I sure don't want a whimp either, I love a gal that can hold her own, weither it's drinking a beer or struting in her mini skirt okk so let the bashing begin.



Nothing wrong with a strong man. As long as the "equal" thing is honest. I have a standing rule in my house....I don't ask anyone to do something that I am not willing to do myself. I will usually do it myself to start with. If someone is willing to help....GREAT. If not, your choice. takes me way longer to get things done, limiting the time I can spend doing fun things together, and that makes me crabby. Believe it or not us ladies would much rather spend our time fishing, shooting, hunting and such rather than doing dishes, laundry etc. I am not one to make a "honey do" list, I have been told over and over that a man needs to be told what I need done because he can't read my mind. 2 way street, thats what a relationship is all about. I don't think your going to get bashed for your comments. Honesty is the best policy.


----------



## *red-ranger* (Nov 14, 2004)

Your right about being told what she needs help with,and the honey do list ! there is a world of difference in that, and in my house equal is equal, I cook,vacuum,do my own laundry, grocery shop and maintain the outside, and vehicles, including keeping the tank full for her, and trust me it dosen't end there, and the same goes for her if she don't pull her own weight well lets say we won't go there lol although I do conceed the tv remote to her but then I'd rather be outside shooting anyway


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

How to catch a female archer??

Hmmm.................all Foamkilr had to do was smile at me with those dimples and tell me that he loved me. I was all his. (Didn't hurt that we were very good friends to begin with.)


LOL :wink:


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Huntin4elk said:


> How to catch a female archer??
> 
> Hmmm.................all Foamkilr had to do was smile at me with those dimples and tell me that he loved me. I was all his. (Didn't hurt that we were very good friends to begin with.)
> 
> ...


Sounds like he had you at Hello... :wink:


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

dea dell'arco said:


> Nothing wrong with a strong man. As long as the "equal" thing is honest. I have a standing rule in my house....I don't ask anyone to do something that I am not willing to do myself. I will usually do it myself to start with. If someone is willing to help....GREAT. If not, your choice. takes me way longer to get things done, limiting the time I can spend doing fun things together, and that makes me crabby. Believe it or not us ladies would much rather spend our time fishing, shooting, hunting and such rather than doing dishes, laundry etc. I am not one to make a "honey do" list, I have been told over and over that a man needs to be told what I need done because he can't read my mind. 2 way street, thats what a relationship is all about. I don't think your going to get bashed for your comments. Honesty is the best policy.


I like the way you think... It sounds like you are a heck of a catch!


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Scooter_SC said:


> Sounds like he had you at Hello... :wink:


Pretty much!!!!!!

But don't tell him that. :zip:


----------



## Daemonspeeding (Jul 3, 2004)

dea dell'arco said:


> I have been told over and over that a man needs to be told what I need done because he can't read my mind.


Why is that such a hard concept for women to grasp?


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Daemonspeeding said:


> Why is that such a hard concept for women to grasp?


I agree! We're actually very simple... We say what we mean, with nothing between the lines to read. Mind readers? Not us...


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Huntin4elk said:


> Pretty much!!!!!!
> 
> But don't tell him that. :zip:


I'd say you found a good man. And I think he did pretty good too :wink:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Scooter_SC said:


> I'd say you found a good man. And I think he did pretty good too :wink:


Oooh, Scooter, you're such a smooooooth talkin' Carolina boy!!! :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Scooter_SC said:


> I like the way you think... It sounds like you are a heck of a catch!



Thanks! But I am sure my boyfriend could easily give you a list of things that drive him nuts. LOL!! I think that I am a little too layed back for his taste sometimes.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Daemonspeeding said:


> Why is that such a hard concept for women to grasp?



I don't know. One of the mysteries of females. Guess we think you guys should just realize that the big clump of dirt on the floor from your boots...might need swept up. I know that may be expecting a little much...but hey we can read your minds half the time. Morning, noon and night your thinking about getting a little play or beer.
LMAO

And just in case you can't tell. Most of that was funny sarcasm...not crankiness. :wink:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

dea dell'arco said:


> I don't know. One of the mysteries of females. Guess we think you guys should just realize that the big clump of dirt on the floor from your boots...might need swept up. I know that may be expecting a little much...but hey we can read your minds half the time. Morning, noon and night your thinking about getting a little play or beer.


LMFAO!! Right on Dea!!


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

dea dell'arco said:


> I don't know. One of the mysteries of females. Guess we think you guys should just realize that the big clump of dirt on the floor from your boots...might need swept up. I know that may be expecting a little much...but hey we can read your minds half the time. Morning, noon and night your thinking about getting a little play or beer.
> LMAO
> 
> And just in case you can't tell. Most of that was funny sarcasm...not crankiness. :wink:


Been there and done that... I think part of it is that we sometimes forget we have feet.  Especially when we come in from the outside.


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Clickerati said:


> Oooh, Scooter, you're such a smooooooth talkin' Carolina boy!!! :wink:


Kind of a mix between Berry White and Gomer Pile :wink:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Scooter_SC said:


> Kind of a mix between Berry White and Gomer Pile :wink:


Hmm, we've seen the pics, Scooter. You don't resemble either of them.

What are your views on packing tape?? :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Clickerati said:


> What are your views on packing tape?? :wink:


ROFLMAO

Buckle up....today could be one heck of a ride.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

dea dell'arco said:


> ROFLMAO
> 
> Buckle up....today could be one heck of a ride.


It's only fair to warn him...:wink:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> What are your views on packing tape?? :wink:


I think zip ties work better.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> I think zip ties work better.


Oh, those are for later. We have have to ship via FedEx first!! :wink:


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Clickerati said:


> Oh, those are for later. We have have to ship via FedEx first!! :wink:


FedEx is faster, but I hear UPS is much more comfortable


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

cfuhrer said:


> I think zip ties work better.


How would you know? :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Scooter_SC said:


> FedEx is faster, but I hear UPS is much more comfortable


Well, then UPS it is. Wouldn't want ya damaged on the way. LOL. Clickerati started this....not me. No finger pointing or anything. :angel:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> How would you know? :wink:


Same way you do
:zip: :wink:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Scooter_SC said:


> FedEx is faster, but I hear UPS is much more comfortable


But what about the packing tape?? Or would you prefer to be boxed up in foam peanuts?? :wink: As Dea said...we don't want our (ahem) YOUR goods damaged on the way...:wink:


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Clickerati said:


> But what about the packing tape?? Or would you prefer to be boxed up in foam peanuts?? :wink: As Dea said...we don't want our (ahem) YOUR goods damaged on the way...:wink:


I hear they can be packaged individually... :wink:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Scooter_SC said:


> I hear they can be packaged individually... :wink:


Ooooh, can I get a job with UPS then??? That sounds like my kinda job!!! :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Oh man has this thread ever taken a slide towards the gutter.  
What happen to conversations about what a gal looks for in a guy? We are really bad at staying on topic. LOL!!! Now we have moved on to appropriate packaging techniques for shipping a hot male archer. I must say the amusement never ends.


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

dont' forget the turkey sammiches... :thumbs_up


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

p8ntballnryan said:


> dont' forget the turkey sammiches... :thumbs_up


You've already had your breakfast!!! :wink:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> Oh man has this thread ever taken a slide towards the gutter.
> What happen to conversations about what a gal looks for in a guy? We are really bad at staying on topic. LOL!!! Now we have moved on to appropriate packaging techniques for shipping a hot male archer. I must say the amusement never ends.


Bring it on.........


----------



## Lawdawg131 (Jul 7, 2003)

:mg: I think I created a monster!!!! Heck I just wanted to find a hot female archer LOL


----------



## WIbow (Nov 10, 2004)

dea dell'arco said:


> I don't know. One of the mysteries of females. Guess we think you guys should just realize that the big clump of dirt on the floor from your boots...might need swept up. I know that may be expecting a little much...but hey we can read your minds half the time. Morning, noon and night your thinking about getting a little play or beer.
> LMAO
> 
> And just in case you can't tell. Most of that was funny sarcasm...not crankiness. :wink:


God that was funny,my chest hurts....LOL
But while you mentioned a little play and beer ,you left out the really important," Can I get out to hunt or fish today without making my life miserable!" :thumbs_up


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

WIbow said:


> God that was funny,my chest hurts....LOL
> But while you mentioned a little play and beer ,you left out the really important," Can I get out to hunt or fish today without making my life miserable!" :thumbs_up


Always happy to give someone a chuckle.
And in my house....there is no such thing as being miserable for going out hunting and fishing.....unless you didn't offer to take me along. LOL!


----------



## Kimberly (May 17, 2005)

dea dell'arco said:


> 1. Know how to shoot
> 2. Know how to fish
> 3. Be willing to do both with the lady your trying to catch.
> 4. Be sweet.
> ...


I second that!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Kim, Dea stole my resume


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Kim, Dea stole my resume


Who let you off your chain??


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Kim, Dea stole my resume


Get back to cleaning the bathroom!
:smile:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> Get back to cleaning the bathroom!
> :smile:


Yessum boss :embarasse


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Yessum boss :embarasse


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

OK, the bathroom is done, the blinds are drying as I washed them outside. I wiped down all the fixtures with the Stainless Magic wipes. I did the windows with the Glass PLus wipes so they are done. I did the kitchen with Lysol Kitchen wipes and dusted the whole house with the Grab It dry cloths and ran the vaccuum......I did the furniture with Pledge mutli surface wipes and the trash is out......did I miss anything? Oh, clothes are in the wash........


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> OK, the bathroom is done, the blinds are drying as I washed them outside. I wiped down all the fixtures with the Stainless Magic wipes. I did the windows with the Glass PLus wipes so they are done. I did the kitchen with Lysol Kitchen wipes and dusted the whole house with the Grab It dry cloths and ran the vaccuum......I did the furniture with Pledge mutli surface wipes and the trash is out......did I miss anything? Oh, clothes are in the wash........


Your local landfill thanks you for the amount of wipes you just accumulated......But awesome....my house next.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> OK, the bathroom is done, the blinds are drying as I washed them outside. I wiped down all the fixtures with the Stainless Magic wipes. I did the windows with the Glass PLus wipes so they are done. I did the kitchen with Lysol Kitchen wipes and dusted the whole house with the Grab It dry cloths and ran the vaccuum......I did the furniture with Pledge mutli surface wipes and the trash is out......did I miss anything? Oh, clothes are in the wash........


Diner? You know we like it waiting when we get home


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> Your local landfill thanks you for the amount of wipes you just accumulated......But awesome....my house next.


I thought I just did your house??? So that wasnt you in bed??


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> I thought I just did your house??? So that wasnt you in bed??



I am insulted that you could have confused anyone else for me. Just kidding. I know what my house looks like and it aint cleaned to my specifications right now.  So you are either not that good or at the wrong house :wink:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> I am insulted that you could have confused anyone else for me. Just kidding. I know what my house looks like and it aint cleaned to my specifications right now.  So you are either not that good or at the wrong house :wink:



So sorry boss.......I wasnt sure what your tattoo looked like and she had one "there" so ...my apologizes and I am headin for your house as we speak.......bucket in hand....   

PS, dam she was good !


----------



## heavyarrow (Jun 21, 2003)

Jerry/NJ said:


> OK, the bathroom is done, the blinds are drying as I washed them outside. I wiped down all the fixtures with the Stainless Magic wipes. I did the windows with the Glass PLus wipes so they are done. I did the kitchen with Lysol Kitchen wipes and dusted the whole house with the Grab It dry cloths and ran the vaccuum......I did the furniture with Pledge mutli surface wipes and the trash is out......did I miss anything? Oh, clothes are in the wash........


You got more product plugs in there than a post race driver interview.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

heavyarrow said:


> You got more product plugs in there than a post race driver interview.


LMAO......now that I look back that is true....but I just want to prove to these women they arent the only ones who do house work !


----------



## WIbow (Nov 10, 2004)

dea dell'arco said:


> Always happy to give someone a chuckle.
> And in my house....there is no such thing as being miserable for going out hunting and fishing.....unless you didn't offer to take me along. LOL!


Never happen...your running the trolling motor!LOL! When are we going
the boat is ready and the muskies are going to be on the chew! You are going to have to get up pretty early as you have about a 13 hour drive
but what a time we'd have! My bathroom is already cleaned! :teeth: :thumbs_up


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

It helps to be single.....................with court papers

A clean car ... inside ............................paid for

and to be able to produce in short order:

all your teeth in place,
Divorce papers,
last years tax return,
Blood test from annual physical showing no HIV Antibodies, etc
a clean bathroom..............


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Jerry you are too funny sometimes :teeth:


----------



## franklin3 (May 18, 2005)

I grew up in the country hunting and fishing on country music.
I got 4 sisters yet I don't know anything about women.
My wife grew up in the city hates camping shes got 3 brothers and knows more about being a man than I do, she's told me so many times.
we have some things we really enjoy together, Cooking! antiqing, and of course the one thing that attracted us in the first place. We don't communicate, it's way overated. I don't like her freinds and she don't like mine. I take the boys out on my boat she don't go. We have very little in common. But we do share and we care about each others life. this august we celebrate 32 years of marriage and every day seems it's filled with more love and joy than before. I can't explain it and I don't try. I gave up analyzing it years ago, and she quit trying to make me "open up". seems we both like me better when I don't. Ain't life strange?
I would say learn to appreciate life and simply enjoy each others company.
tolerate each others shortcomings and don't waste your precious time fighting and fussing.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

*Finding archery soul-mate*

Hmmm. Well, it helps to know what type of "product" you really want... or you may fall for a fast talking "salesman", or fall for the latest advertising gimmick!  And if you're still in the "window shopping" phase, don't sign any purchase agreements or leases!  ha ha!

Many of the ladies who may be of interest to you "have a life", just as you do!  Do a bit of "research", check other outdoor related businesses and clubs too... hiking, camping, bicycling, frisbees... And don't forget that women you meet in non-sporting environments may be archers, or be willing to develop the obsession!  

Ah yes, and don't forget that even though the few women you've seen at the archery range may not be your age or type, they just might have friends or relatives who ARE!  So show yourself to be the great guy you are, and you might find yourself an ally to assist in your quest!


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Honestly, "searching" for the perfect mate is like an impossible dream. it either happens or it doesn't. I was one of those guys who just hung in there and didn't settle for whatever was good enough like most of my friends. I survived a few overseas tours and didn't come home with a foreign bride just to have a wife. I knew that eventually someone would come along and it would most likely happen when I wasn't "looking".

I met my wife and she was as close to perfect as I had found, she enjoyed sports, camping, fishing, dogs, kids and didn't care that I hunt. Things were great, we got married, had kids bought a new house, cheated on me, filed for divorce and left with half my crap. The perfect woman!

I learned that life is too short to have a list of things that a prospect has to fulfill. Find a big fat girl who will cook you dinner and make cookies, go out shooting on weekends and when you come home, she's probably still there because she can't afford to live elsewhere. Enjoy every day like it was your last on earth because life is too precious to wait for a time where you can enjoy it, enjoy it today.

Be nice to everyone, you never know who you'll need a favor from tomorrow.

Jon :beer:


----------



## franklin3 (May 18, 2005)

*that's one way*

Johnnybow thats certainly one way to veiw it. Everybody has there own perspective and we all know what's best.
rule #1 in relationships
There are no rules.
2. expectation causes relationship cancer and can lead to relationship death.
3. Tolerance is sometimes your only ally and always your best one.
4. The real war between the sexes can only be won through internal warfare. 
5. One day you will realize everything you know...................is wrong!
6. everyone has unlimited patience........few are disciplined enough to excercise it.
7. accept that everything outside of yourself has it's own agenda. Some things inside yourself seem to have there own agenda as well.
8. there is no 8 I think somebody ate, 8. which brings me to....
9. Sex and Food are weapons in the war use them wisely and prudently.
10. see rule 1


----------



## Nexus6 (Jan 27, 2003)

I guess I needed to throw something out there so this mystery about the female archer is solved and you can go on:

Why do men's hearts beat faster, knees get weak, throats become dry, and think irrationally when a woman wears leather clothing?

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.....BECAUSE SHE SMELLS LIKE A NEW TRUCK :thumbs_up


----------



## franklin3 (May 18, 2005)

*quickened pulse*

well there is a very logical physiology at work here.
bear with me on this you see leather being made of skin or hide is an integral part of the essential primative instinct all humans still posess.
also the physiological and chemical interation that occurs when the sexes move into a close proximaty of each other kicks in it's own activity level and there you have combined forces at work and um brain loses to much blood, can't not remember think straight.

You understand?

A little skin in your face and all your brains go right out the window!!!!!


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

Hello Johnnybow,

Jb>>I met my wife and she was as close to perfect as I had found, she enjoyed sports, camping, fishing, dogs, kids and didn't care that I hunt. Things were great, we got married, had kids bought a new house, cheated on me, filed for divorce and left with half my crap. The perfect woman!<<

Hey, you got off lucky... This sounds like mine...but better. Mine had all these qualities...2 years (maybe 3) she stopped camping, fishing, and the works. 13 years later she served me papers, got married a few months later, took everything I had, (including Beds, Refrigerators, Stoves, etc). Left me with a house that we owed more on than what it was worth...but empty. Slept on the floor for almost a full year before I got a bed. Thats been 14 years ago now... I am now a happy hunter, fisher, camper, and outdoorsman (like I used to be), and enjoying life doing these things. It would be nice to share a fun stuff again...<g>.

Dwayne


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Jerry/NJ said:


> OK, the bathroom is done, the blinds are drying as I washed them outside. I wiped down all the fixtures with the Stainless Magic wipes. I did the windows with the Glass PLus wipes so they are done. I did the kitchen with Lysol Kitchen wipes and dusted the whole house with the Grab It dry cloths and ran the vaccuum......I did the furniture with Pledge mutli surface wipes and the trash is out......did I miss anything? Oh, clothes are in the wash........



If you will mate socks I think I'm in love :embarasse 

Samantha


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Africanbowhunter said:


> It helps to be single.....................with court papers
> 
> A clean car ... inside ............................paid for
> 
> ...


ALL YOUR TEETH IN PLACE :mg: 

Boy you have high standards Tink :wink: 

Samantha


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

bowtech_babe said:


> ALL YOUR TEETH IN PLACE :mg:
> 
> Boy you have high standards Tink :wink:
> 
> Samantha



Wasn't he talking about his own teeth??? 

If Jerry finds out you are in love with him (potentially!) he would be in heaven!!
Heck, might even make his day!


----------



## tinbender (Jun 20, 2005)

dea dell'arco said:


> 1. Know how to shoot
> 2. Know how to fish
> 3. Be willing to do both with the lady your trying to catch.
> 4. Be sweet.
> ...




I can do all of that but I ain`t cleaning the bathroom, guess i`m destined to be single, oh well more money to buy more hunting gear for myself then :teeth:


----------



## hvymetalcowboy (Jun 18, 2005)

*lady hunters*

i,ve only met two female hunters in my life other than the wives of my bowhunting friends.both of them run very respectable pro shops and are a fountian of information.both of them are well into there 60,s and the most wonderfull women i,ve ever talked hunting with.my ex wife hoodwinked me into beliving she stood behind my love for the sport.i met her during bow season in michigan while i was hanging up a beautiful 8 point i had arrowed earlyier that day.needless to say...soon after we got hitched(the unexpected pregnancy had alot to do with that)everything changed.every season got worse and worse.the girl im with now is turning out to be much the same.attracted to the bad boy thing(yes....im a bad,bad boy)but suddenly thinking she can change me into one of these mindless prettyboy,lemor types.no thanks.im fine just the way i am.i,ve given up on finding my soulmate with a bow in her hand.bow camp is for me and my sons.i might be a very bad boy at times but i,ve raised these boys practically by myself since birth.i clean toilets,do dishes,laundry,do all the cooking,clean the house, and raise my boys to do the same.we dont need a woman to take care of us,we are more than capable.we don,t need a mommy either.a woman who truly shares my love for my sons and our love for the outdoors would be nice.a woman who would be with us during bowseason would be heavenly im sure,but im not holding my breath.she would have to have a bow,tags,etc. for me to belive it again.but one can only hope right? i mean...im not bad to look at or so the girls tell me.6ft. 8in. tall 245 lbs. hair down to the middle of my back,good shape,and a size 15 boot.i dont hit girls and a womans pleasureing is my favorate thing next to my sons and bowhunting.i guess im pretty ruff around the edges...a violent childhood,abandoned by my mother as a young child...you know.a lady bowhunter to share my life with?a pipe dream at best im sure.but one can dream can,t one?can,t one???i can,t even imagine what life would be like to find the type of woman we speak of.but its fun looking.now i have a little help becaues my boys want the same.maybe...just maybe.....naw.i just don,t see it happening.not in this lifetime. i think its just too much to hope for.oh well...whats a bad boy to do? go bowhunting i guess.see the ladys when we get back from camp.good hunting my friend....i don,t think youll bag your bowhunting girl either,but if you pray for mine,i,ll pray for yours.i say pray because a woman bowhunter would truly be heaven sent. :shade:


----------



## see (Mar 22, 2004)

dahmer said:


> Would you believe good enough to clean and kiss butt at the same time :wink: !


How long have you been working at the nursing home?


----------



## hvymetalcowboy (Jun 18, 2005)

*nursing home?*

was that a real question?did i give you the impression thats what i do for a living?not that there would be anything wrong with that.no ...i don,t work in a nursing home. it,s called being a single father with two boys.unlike yourself....i dont expect a woman to clean up after myself or my sons.cleaning up after your children,cooking,etc.etc.etc. is only a womans job when a lazy,mommas boy makes it her job.im very proud of my parenting skills and the fact that even at 6ft.8 in. 245 lbs. & 7 yrs. of shoto-kan,i don,t think that i,m too freekin big of a MAN to clean the f%%%$ng house instead of marrying a woman to do it for me.and i,m sure as hell not raising my sons that way either.so.....stuff another honey do list in your back pocket...have a good night on the couch,and good luck hunting this year....thats of course if she lets you go! :tongue:  :smile:


----------

